# Rebuild coils.



## Johnny2Puffs (18/10/13)

I want to build my own coils but from the pictures posted, I see that some of the coils are tight. So tight that each turn is touching the next. This surely is a dead short. Are the wires epoxy coated? If so, it will not work effectively.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/10/13)

those are micro coils they dont short out they end up heating each other , dont ask me the tech specs but they work well, some say as the "sub ohm" experiance without the risks as u can build them from 1.3 ohms up and will fire on stuff like svd = evic etc


----------



## Andre (18/10/13)

Here is a video giving you the basics on building a micro coil.


----------



## Gizmo (19/10/13)

Thanks for the link Matthew. Very informative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (19/10/13)

I still don't get it. If your coils are tight and touching then the current will take the least resistance route. ie straight across the length of the *coil *and not the length of the *wire*. 
So you might think that your 10 turn coil is a SUB, you are fooling yourself. You may as well have one turn. 
Please enlighten me as I don't get it. Nor does Mr Ohm.


----------



## CraftyZA (20/10/13)

I'm speculating here as a have not done a microcoil. 
the kanthal gets oxidized, same why the kanthal does not short out on some ss mesh in a genesis.


----------



## ET (20/10/13)

boggled my mind also untill i read of people doing what crafty said. seems you have to coat your coal with juice and burn it with a little mini blowtorch several times before you can safely use said coil and/or stainless steel mesh


----------



## Andre (20/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I still don't get it. If your coils are tight and touching then the current will take the least resistance route. ie straight across the length of the *coil *and not the length of the *wire*.
> So you might think that your 10 turn coil is a SUB, you are fooling yourself. You may as well have one turn.
> Please enlighten me as I don't get it. Nor does Mr Ohm.


 
Can not give you the underlying principles, J2P, but it works. And I can promise you the resistance is still according to the total length of wire used. Build one and measure the resistance and you will see. The micro coil increases flavour, vapour and throat hit.


----------



## Andre (20/10/13)

denizenx said:


> boggled my mind also untill i read of people doing what crafty said. seems you have to coat your coal with juice and burn it with a little mini blowtorch several times before you can safely use said coil and/or stainless steel mesh


 
Etienne, you do not need to use a blowtorch on the wire neither do you have to coat it with juice. SS mesh as wicking material brings those things into play. I don't even heat the wire beforehand, but pulse heat it on the mod. Here is another video showing you how to actually build a micro coil. You do not need the jig. I just use a 1.5 mm drill bit on a clamp. A lighter also works just as well as a torch - as I said I don't even torch the wire beforehand.

Here is my "jig"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (20/10/13)

My LavaTube tastes crap with coils under 2.8 ohms even at 3V. It has a burned taste and I cannot understand why some peeps go for under 1 ohm and higher voltages for better taste!!! Do you think it is the juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> My LavaTube tastes crap with coils under 2.8 ohms even at 3V. It has a burned taste and I cannot understand why some peeps go for under 1 ohm and higher voltages for better taste!!! Do you think it is the juice?


 
No idea, J2P.


----------



## RIEFY (20/10/13)

Micro coils is the only coils I build lately. If I remember correctly this coil was spot on 1ohm and damn!!! Loads of vapor huge throat hit and bursts with flavor. I cant understand why your coils unber 2.8 ohms taste crap I dont use any coils over 1.8ohms otherwise I dont enjoy my vape 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (21/10/13)

Meh I gots me a 2.2 ohm coils that I like more than the 1.8 ohm ones in the protank. When I rebuild them though I try to get above 1.5ohm usually end up with 1.6ohm and use cotton and stainless for the wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

But there is a difference in using a evod/protank style coil at 2.2 ohms, and using a rba style at 2.2. With rebuildables you want lower ohm, and higher watts/volts, but with coils that fit in a protank/evod you want to keep it around 7 watts plus or minus a few. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

